#ubuntu-us-md 2014-08-04
<Rons> hello
#ubuntu-us-md 2014-08-05
<Rons> It looks like we have a few people online
<Rons> Will everyone just say hello
<ruthalice> hello
<Rons> tonights meeting will focus on suggested meeting topics for the remainder of the year
<ruthalice> i am not sure of topics. I have so much to learn.  What ideas do you have?
<ruthalice> I am taking the EdX free linux course and going to the Baltimore meetup on it starting Wed
<ruthalice> Maybe I will have more ideas once I get into the course.
<Rons> Some suggestions are IRC usage tips, creating and using iso files,continue command line tutorial tips
<ruthalice> all these sound great
<Rons> I am glad you are taking the course
<ruthalice> Also creating a USB stick with linux on it and lots of tools - though what I saw on this before (on KnowHow on TWIT) was about tools for windows pc
<jsuter> Hello from my phone!
<Rons> Would you like to give us an overview of the course when you finish it
<jsuter> I've also been taking the online edX course as well. It's been really good so far
<ruthalice> Yes I will
<ruthalice> jsuter - what is your name?
<Rons> that's great that both of you are taking the course
<jsuter> Jack. I'm one of the instructors that was at the open house
<Rons> Are there other suggestions for future meeting topics
<ruthalice> Does anyone have issues with finding compatible linux hardware?  I bought a wireless usb stick that I can't install.  I forgot to check compatability ahead of time. No big deal for that computer
<Rons> My rule of thumb is to look for devices that are Win/Mac compatible and they normally work with linux
<ruthalice> And how about a review of best software - top 20 to install or have people share what programs they use the most and why
<Rons> Good idea top 20 software on ubuntu or favorite utility program
<ruthalice> The devise I bought works with Windows fine (it is a dual boot computer) but online lots of others have had real headaches with Installing it in Ubuntu - there are wrappers issues and needs to use the windows drivers since there aren't any for linux.  Apparently there are other brands and models that are much more compatible.
<jsuter> Wifi cards and NICs by Intel usually work great out of the box with Linux. Realtek and atheros chipsets are good, but Broadcom's are usually restricted
<jsuter> In the spring when we used Ubuntu 10.04 I saw a lot of compatibility problems but with 14.04 this past semester it seemed a lot smoother
<Are2VEEtu> Sorry I'm late.Glad to see this IRC mtg. Miss CALUG because moved away from MD a few yrs ago.
<ruthalice> This is a computer with that I just put 14.04 on.  I guess this is a rare issue - I just needed a reminder to check compatability
<jsuter> I think wireless cards are typically the trickiest in terms of compatibility. I think this is the one I picked up at microcenter and it worked fine with the latest copy of Gentoo, but I haven't tried it on Ubuntu yet
<jsuter> http://www.microcenter.com/product/411056/W311Mi_Wireless_N_Pico_USB_20_Adapter
<Rons> It would be nice if they listed linux compatibility on the box. With smart phones you can always do a Google search on devices while in the store or ask a sales person to check compatibility
<Rons> Microcenter is an excellent store for computer devices with very knowledgeable staff
<Rons> Welcome Are2VEEtu
<goterpsgo> Even if hardware is listed as "compatible", that doesn't necessarily ensure it'll work with your system.  I have an older system that I can't upgrade just yet, and a USB3 card that I bought listed as being compatible was supported after kernel 2.6.34; I'm still running 2.6.32.
<ruthalice> Thanks for the tip re the wireless adapter you have.  And about Microcenter
<goterpsgo> YMMV
<Rons> One of the other things that we want to do moving forward is to include persons remotely at our regular in person monthly meetings on the 4th Sat of every month.
<Rons> It will start with IRC session in conjunction with the meeting.
<ruthalice> that is a great idea
<Are2VEEtu> Remote sounds good but am on 4g in the mountains, so low bandwidth
<Rons> In addition we will also continue just the irc session the first Monday of each month.
<Rons> What other suggestions do you have
<goterpsgo> Will video be part of the meeting?
<Rons> It is something we can consider.
<ruthalice> Ron you were talking before about video software that works with Ubuntu.  What are you considering? Is Google hangouts a possibility?
<goterpsgo> I second for Hangouts.
<ruthalice> Also Mon Sept 1 is Labor Day.  Are we having a IRC chat on the holiday?
<Rons> No irc on 9/1
<Rons> Google hangouts is a possibility. The free version supports up to 10 people. Only concern is bandwidth at the College when we have 10-12 people at the meeting and several on hangout
<goterpsgo> Regarding topics - is it strictly about Ubuntu?  Maybe people would be interested in git or something on Perl?
<Rons> Some other LoCo tried other remote programs with dissapointing results.
<ruthalice> You can also just broadcast via hangouts which ends up being on youtube - so there is no 2 way.  But people could use irc to ask questions remotely.
<Rons> The rule of thumb is that the program will run on Ubuntu so that covers a broad spectrum of subjects
<goterpsgo> So the answer is yes :)
<Rons> yes
<Rons> I will look at broadcasting on hangouts with irc for questions.
<Rons> Our next meeting is 9/27. We tentatively have a IRC tips and tricks presentation scheduled along with an overview of a presenation that Stuart Hirsch is giving this month to the Ethical Software Society
<Rons> Any other ideas or suggestions
<Are2VEEtu> Just thanks. I'll show up when I can.
<ruthalice> The Sept meeting sounds good and I think I can make it.
<Rons> This has been a very good session. Thanks to everyone for your participation
<ruthalice> Thanks very much everyone.  Goodnite
<Rons> Good bye everyone
#ubuntu-us-md 2014-08-06
<peaks> Is anyone here?
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-08-03
<ron__> Please say hello when you join tonight's session
<ron__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<cryptodan_laptop> Sorry I wasn't at the on site meeting.  My class work took all day on Saturday
<ron__> Not a problem glad you are joining us tonight. Let's wait until 8 pm to get started
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-08-04
<cryptodan_laptop> hello
<ron__> Ok, let's get started. There is a link to the Ubuntu Global BugJam Wiki that gives a good overview of the event
<ron__> You need to have a launchpad account to record your results.
<cryptodan_laptop> So this is just a beta test of Ubuntu 15.10
<ron__> The BugJam starts this Friday, Aug 7 and runs to Sun, Aug 10
<ron__> Yes it is a beta test to help debug it
<cryptodan_laptop> What kernel will be default on 15.10?
<ron__> I believe it will be 4.x
<ron__> 4.1 Kernel
<cryptodan_laptop> There are going to be a lot of people unhappy with nvidia and kernel 4.1.x and 4.x or later 4.0 works fine with nvidia
<ron__> We suggest that you use Virtualbox to load the image.
<cryptodan_laptop> I do have vmware workstation
<ron__> It may not be 4.1.x when it is released but this is one of the reasons they do the bugjam and testing
<ron__> vmware workstation is fine.
<ron__> The areas that we have focused on is installing and testing packages
<cryptodan_laptop> So ill download it tonight and load it up Friday
<ron__> Wait until we get closer to Friday to get the latest daily build.
<ron__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing
<ron__> We are doing image testing which is the installation process and Application testing
<ron__> There are guides that you complete online as you proceed through the tests and record bugs/issues
<cryptodan_laptop> Awesome glad I will possibly contributing to the open source community
<ron__> You are contributing to making Ubuntu software better.
<ron__> The software can be buggy at this point so everything may not run smoothly but that is the point of the exercise.
<cryptodan_laptop> Usually I do not use or test beta software
<ron__> We are working remotely this time but we met as a group for the 15.04 bugjam and had alot of fun
<ron__> Think of helping to make it better.
<ron__> That's also the reason we don't install it on our hardware and use virtual devices for these tests
<cryptodan_laptop> One thing that turned me off to ubuntu was the slow unity Ubuntu 9 to 12 were much better for my needs
<ron__> Unity has improved dramatically over the past 4 Ubuntu versions. Unity 8 may be a part of 15.10
<cryptodan_laptop> Would be worth giving it a shot again
<ron__> Here is an example of testing the download iso, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<cryptodan_laptop> okay I have done something like that for the intelligence community
<ron__> Great, it should be similar experience. But remember the software can be buggy at this stage.
<ron__> Here is the example of the application testing, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cadence/Walkthrough
<cryptodan_laptop> Awesome
<ron__> I will be putting our BugJam on the Ubuntu Wiki on Tuesday and ask that you sign in indicating that you will be participating.
<ron__> with our team, Ubuntu-Maryland
<cryptodan_laptop> Okay
<ron__> An email will also sent tomorrow with some of the information and links that we discussed tonight
<cryptodan_laptop> I will keep an eye out for it
<ron__> Great, do you have any other questions
<cryptodan_laptop> Nope
<ron__> Thanks for joining me, good night
<cryptodan_laptop> You too
